# Poor's Man Elastic



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

*Size Length (mm) x Width (mm)*
006 15 x 1.5
007 20 x 1.5
008 25 x 1.5
009 30 x 1.5
010 35 x 1.5
012 40 x 1.5
014 50 x 1.5
016 60 x 1.5
017 70 x 1.5
018 80 x 1.5
019 90 x 1.5
020 100 x 1.5
021 115 x 1.5
022 125 x 1.5

023 140 x 3
024 150 x 3
026 25 x 3
027 35 x 3
028 40 x 3
029 45 x 3
030 50 x 3
031 60 x 3
032 80 x 3
033 90 x 3
034 100 x 3
035 115 x 3
036 125 x 3
037 140 x 3
038 150 x3
039 165 x3

060 40 x 6
061 50 x 6
062 60 x 6
063 80 x 6
064 90 x 6
065 100 x 6
066 115 x 6
067 125 x 6
068 140 x 6
069 150 x 6

070 40 x 9
071 50 x 9
072 60 x 9
073 80 x 9
074 90 x 9
075 100 x 9
076 115 x 9
077 125 x 9
078 140 x 9
079 150 x 9

080 40 x 12
081 50 x 12
082 60 x 12
083 80 x 12
084 90 x 12
085 100 x 12
086 115 x 12
087 125 x 12
088 140 x 12
089 150 x 12

104 104 x 16
105 125 x 16
106 150 x 16
107 180 x 16
108 200 x 16
109 230 x 16


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info, very useful.


----------



## Elastic Innovations (May 15, 2011)

Never tried regular rubber bands. I will save them for when I want a super natural looking slingshot! Good info.

-Ciao


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Elastic Innovations said:


> Never tried regular rubber bands. I will save them for when I want a super natural looking slingshot! Good info.
> 
> -Ciao


Rubber bands might not work well as a bb plinker, but shoots heavy projectiles incredibly well =D


----------



## colt (Jun 8, 2010)

i disagree. although they are not the fastest, i use my #32 rubbers mostly for bbs. i thread one through the pouch and chain a section of two and a section of three to it. with six bands per side, i end up with a tapered 3x2x2 chain where one band is half the length. i use it on my looped shooters. easy change, easy construction, more than enough speed for target shooting. my chrony is broken so i can't give exact figures but I'd say the speed is around 200 fps.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Lol what bands you use? Staples? My staples 32 gives no life to the band, punctured the coke can both sides with 8x8x6 8mm steel, but bands don't last. Not using staples 32 nomore.


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

I don't like those rubber bands, they lack speed (or have too much pulling force), at least mine do. And their dimensions vary way too much.

But I do use "poor man's elastic". I cut open bicycle-spiders and bundle a few of the strands together. They have pretty decent speeds for the pebbles (circa 2 gram) I launch with them. And last at least 100-200 shots. Don't know if they can puncture cans, but they do split the pebbles when I accidentally hit a large rock.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I use the 64 rubber bands and if you want speed the best i have tryed so far is a 322 chain. I have made these and the speed is good only get bout 100 yo 150 shots though. If i want them to last I use a 433 chain get 400 pluse shots and the power to hunt also.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

try using 109 theyre 5/8 by 9inches makes agood cheap double bander fast to


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

crapshot said:


> try using 109 theyre 5/8 by 9inches makes agood cheap double bander fast to


I also use 107 in a cock tale set up they are very powerful with heavy shot.


----------



## colt (Jun 8, 2010)

i use alliant gold crepe bands. staples bands do suck pretty bad


----------

